# 34 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

34 Days Till Halloween
9/27/2013

*Just Can't Get Enough - New Wave Halloween (1998)*
A pretty decent collection. I like every song not called Halloween, and I’m not a big fan of all the songs called Halloween (there are six of them). Still, a “modern” classic.

*Mannheim Steamroller Halloween (2003)*
Chip Davis really changed the Christmas landscape by taking familiar Christmas songs and re-inventing them with a light, pop-orchestra touch. His Halloween effort was less successful, but is still kind of a fun listen. I think his original compositions (“Harvest Dance”, “Crystal”) beat his covers of mostly classical scary music (“In the Hall of the Mountain King”, “Toccata and Fugue”, etc.). This was a 2 CD set – the first was music, the second was sound atmospheres, and they’re not bad.

*Mannheim Steamroller Halloween Vol. 2 (2006)*
The focus here is on pop and theme songs instead of classical. Lots of TV and movie themes. But even Chip Davis couldn’t’ resist covering “Monster Mash”. Again, I think he’s better off with his original compositions … “Creatures of the Night” is kind of cheesy fun. And again, the flip side isn’t so much songs as it is sounds. “Midnight Carnival” is good for all those people that are always looking for freaky-*** circus / carnival music on the forums. “Alien Space Battle” sounds a lot like our office vending machine. And how much hubris does it take to make THREE remixes of your own song on the same album that the original song appears on? 

*Mastermix Grandmaster Halloween (2006)*
Wonder why I don’t have this with the other Mastermixes? It’s AWESOME … good transitions from track to track, some extra sound effects and movie clips in there. I really like it. It’s all the regular songs here – “Ghost Town”, “Werewolves of London”, “Thriller”, “Ghostbusters”, “Monster Mash” … but the transitions and extra sounds do spice things up nicely. In fact, with all those extras, this is probably my favorite Halloween mix except maybe for those Scar Stuff ones.


----------

